# ما هى المادة الفعاله فى كريم إزالة الشعر



## chemist.ahmedfathy (19 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
اريد مساعده منكم فى ذكر المادة الأساسيه فى إزالة الشعر والتى توضع فى كريمات إزالة الشعر وما نسبتها فى التركيبة , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 مارس 2014)

مزيلات الشعر اما مسحوق ويتم عجنه قبل الاستخدام واما كريم واماعلى شكل مواد صابونيه .... اعنى الاشكال النهائيه للمزيل وطريقة استخدامه جعلت تعدد المواد الفعاله للمزيل متعدده مما يصعب الرد المباشر على السؤال - اذكر لى التركيبه او المدرسه وسيكون هناك رد اما اذا كنت ترغب فى دراسات نظريه لتوسع افق الرؤيه راسلنى على [email protected] ذاكرا لى نشاطك ومؤهلك وسأرسل لك دراسات او محاضرات نظريه مجانا بما يتناسب مع طلباتك او رد مباشر واعتقد ان المجال الذى نتحدث فيه - المنظفات والتجميل - يحتاج الى خلفيه ضروريه مناسبه- ليعطى فرصة التمكن والثقه للصانع وفرصة الثقه للمستخدم


----------

